# Carrera Impel ebikes.



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

Anyone got their hands on one yet? They look quite svelte and the price quite keen.

Hyena are new to ebikes but have been making electric motorcycle hardware for donkeys, so the provenance is good.

The 2 version lacks hydro btakes and has about a 3rd less electric range, so the 3 seems worth the extra 150 or so.

Anyone had a go?


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Nov 2021)

Do many donkeys need electric motorcycle hardware? 🤔


----------



## jim55 (29 Dec 2021)

I’m actually torn between buying one of these o r converting my hardly used specialized Sirrus 2


----------



## damo79 (29 Jan 2022)

I got a imp 3 it’s a nice set up but not convinced with the range if the battery. The spec says up to 75miles , but the battery fully charged is 75kms , I think they have the range set up wrong on the website miles/kms, as it stands fully charged it is 75kms -46 miles where the imp1-2 have the range of 50 miles


----------



## grldtnr (22 Feb 2022)

damo79 said:


> I got a imp 3 it’s a nice set up but not convinced with the range if the battery. The spec says up to 75miles , but the battery fully charged is 75kms , I think they have the range set up wrong on the website miles/kms, as it stands fully charged it is 75kms -46 miles where the imp1-2 have the range of 50 miles


Depends on the battery fitted, and use of course, 75 miles would be optimistic I think, given the price of the bike, I've dabbled with e-biles, basic and more expensive, they weren't for me, tho" I have to say the Kharlkoff was a nice bike, if unreliable.


----------



## bonzobanana (22 Feb 2022)

jim55 said:


> I’m actually torn between buying one of these o r converting my hardly used specialized Sirrus 2


Personally I'd convert your Sirrus but there are benefits of having a pre-configured ebike especially the in frame battery on this Carrera model.

Yose do some good value kits shipped from the UK.

https://yosepower.com/collections/uk-shipping


----------



## Bikesman (8 Mar 2022)

grldtnr said:


> Depends on the battery fitted, and use of course, 75 miles would be optimistic I think, given the price of the bike, I've dabbled with e-biles, basic and more expensive, they weren't for me, tho" I have to say the Kharlkoff was a nice bike, if unreliable.


I am guessing you mean Kalkhoff I bought one 32 months ago new I have done over 13000 miles trouble free it's the most reliable bike I have ever had you must have been very unlucky.


----------



## bonzobanana (9 Mar 2022)

Bikesman said:


> I am guessing you mean Kalkhoff I bought one 32 months ago new I have done over 13000 miles trouble free it's the most reliable bike I have ever had you must have been very unlucky.


It's probably related to the motor fitted. Some have been terrible and some decent. Bosch for example had some earlier motors with both internal plastic cogs and a belt plus poor seals meaning water ingress. Later models improved the internal gearing at the expense of a bit of noise. I think if I remember rightly earlier models, much older had a hub motor option but it wasn't very good and quite an unreliable unit.

Looking on a thread on the pedelec forum people with impulse motors were getting frequent and early failures. Some after only 100 miles. Appalling quality bikes.

_Username/Model/Age/Mileage
reggie_electric - Agattu - 6 months - 800km
nemesis - Focus Jarifa - 4 months - ???
Jean-christophe Saville - S11 Alfine - 14 months - 2800 miles
Lothlean - ??? - 10 months - ??
Will Tinker - Pro Connect 9 - 5 months - 500 miles
Oriteroom - Focus Aventura Impulse S10 - 10 months - 3000 miles (3rd motor)
Roger R - ??? - 6 months - 1000 miles
nightrider - Endeavour S10 - ?? - ??
bernharvey - Agattu - ?? - 400 miles
Reseg - Focus Aventura - 10 months - ?? (3rd Motor)
lowranger - Impulse 10 - ?? - 2300 miles
Biscitt - Agattu - ?? - 350 miles
Biscitt - Tasman - ?? - 100 miles
Tomtomato - Pro Connect 10 - 7 months 900 miles (2nd fault)

https://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/th...ity-of-kalkhoff-focus-impulse-2-motors.24290/_


----------



## grldtnr (9 Mar 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> It's probably related to the motor fitted. Some have been terrible and some decent. Bosch for example had some earlier motors with both internal plastic cogs and a belt plus poor seals meaning water ingress. Later models improved the internal gearing at the expense of a bit of noise. I think if I remember rightly earlier models, much older had a hub motor option but it wasn't very good and quite an unreliable unit.
> 
> Looking on a thread on the pedelec forum people with impulse motors were getting frequent and early failures. Some after only 100 miles. Appalling quality bikes.
> 
> ...


Yes this was my experience, I bought on the strength of the many Panasonic motored Agattus on the market, I didn't think the Impulse branded motors would because for concern, how wrong I was!
This was coupled with the sole importer into the UK, who didn't honour the warranties or repairs on the Kharlkoff own brand motor, such were the amount of failures,the business went bankrupt, and a lot of owners missed out, with little hope of resolution, I was one of the unlucky ones.
It was a comfortable bike, , and if the bike had the Panasonic motor ,would have been an excellent choice.
After my experience, I decided not to have another e-bike, and returned to the 'clockwork' analogue bike, I didn't really need it , as I was capable of riding above cut off speed, when it worked.
I intend to build up a bike with the components from my e- bike, the wheels ,hub gear & hydraulic brakes are good ,if obsolete equipment now, the suspension forks, the jury is out on them for me, I have a good quality 531 frame to build them into, just need bosses to mount the brakes to


----------

